# Smoothing out savage action?



## Griffin (Aug 2, 2006)

I shoot a .308 Savage model 10 and want to get the action to be almost as smooth as my Weatherby .300wm, does anyone have any suggestions or experience with this?


----------



## B-Money (May 2, 2005)

Marlins get smoother the more you use them. So, try cycling the action a couple hundred times and see if it gets better.

Parts on a Savage doubtfully will ever fit together like a Weatherby.


----------



## MNsurf (Oct 21, 2011)

Probably never get anything to be as smooth as a Weatherby, especialy a Savage.
Kind of like comparing a Bently to a Chevy.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

You can coat the bolt at wear point, particularly the locking lugs, with lapping compound and manually cycle it a few hundred times. That would smooth out the action. 

I do not have a Savage, but I do that with my Remington, Winchester and Ruger. It works.


----------



## andre3k (Dec 3, 2012)

You can smooth the action out to a certain extent, but its up to you to decide if its worth it. Fred Moreo is the savage truing/timing guru but his turnaround time can be months for an action and customer service can be spotty at times. Second would be Kevin Rayhill at stockade stocks who also does good savage work with less of a wait.


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

I jeweled the bolt on my Savage Axis and polished the trigger sear. Needs more polishing on the sear. The trigger on the Axis isn't adjustable so I've had to trim a little from the trigger spring to get the pull weight down to an acceptable level. I super cleaned the action and bolt and put a good coat of gun oil on it, then reassembled bolt and cycled it a lot. It's pretty smooth now, the bolt cycles easy and the trigger is crisp with no take up, but it will never be like my Weatherby Mark V.


----------



## Griffin (Aug 2, 2006)

Well I've managed to smooth it out a little, put lapping compound on it and cycled it a lot of time. I'd still like to lighten up the ejector just a tiny bit as it drags really hard with a spent case.


----------

